# Max Curl



## BulkHead (Oct 15, 2005)

What is your max curl?Mine is 60 pounds.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

I think there have been like 8 threads on this. No one here maxes on curls. Some of us don't even do curls, inculding myself.


----------



## Stu (Oct 15, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> What is your max curl?Mine is 60 pounds.


 Thats pretty good for a female


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 15, 2005)

well when im warmin up i normally do 5 or six reps wit my beetle, but hey maybe thats just me


----------



## BulkHead (Oct 15, 2005)

im a very young male


----------



## BulkHead (Oct 15, 2005)

younger than everyone else so keep that in mind


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> younger than everyone else so keep that in mind


 How old?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Anybody who does a max curl is an idiot................who gives a fuck.........
I curl 55lb dumbbell's seated for 3 sets of 8.....other than that who cares.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't really know.  I don't do curls.  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 15, 2005)

curls if done properly are very good. on the negative they break a lot of muscle fibers... I know plenty of huge friends of mine (natural) that do different types of curls.


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2005)

definetly have never maxed out on any type of curl, don't see the purpose.  but when I do curl it's either EZ bar or straight bar with 120 lbs for about 10 reps, dumbells maybe up to 45's


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anybody who does a max curl is an idiot................who gives a fuck.........
> I curl 55lb dumbbell's seated for 3 sets of 8.....other than that who cares.




Stop being bitter.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Stop being bitter.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2005)

I could do 135 x 10 straight bar with good form before I started cutting.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> curls if done properly are very good. on the negative they break a lot of muscle fibers... I know plenty of huge friends of mine (natural) that do different types of curls.


That's fantastic. There are also plenty of tiny guys who do different types of curls...

It depends almost completely on your goals as to whether or not you value curls.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> tiny guys who do different types of curls...
> 
> It depends almost completely on your goals as to whether or not you value curls.


negative... unless ur train for olympic liftin or something and u dont work your biceps there is no reason to stay away from curls. Preacher if performed slowly and with FULL RANGE OF MOTION up and down is awsome. Concentration curls another huge curl that is extremly important and beneficial if performed IN FULL RANGE. Arnold described the pump after a concentration curl like that of cumin inside a female. lol crazy but w/e it works!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> negative... unless ur train for olympic liftin or something and u dont work your biceps there is no reason to stay away from curls. Preacher if performed slowly and with FULL RANGE OF MOTION up and down is awsome. Concentration curls another huge curl that is extremly important and beneficial if performed IN FULL RANGE. Arnold described the pump after a concentration curl like that of cumin inside a female. lol crazy but w/e it works!


 Actually, you're agreeing with me by saying that those who train the olympic lifts wouldn't work the biceps.

 I train for strength and I have no reason to curl. Back work is enough for me because I really don't care how I look, and my biceps are strong enough for my uses of them. As far as I see, there's no reason TO do curls. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, you're agreeing with me by saying that those who train the olympic lifts wouldn't work the biceps.
> 
> I train for strength and I have no reason to curl. Back work is enough for me because I really don't care how I look, and my biceps are strong enough for my uses of them. As far as I see, there's no reason TO do curls. That's just my opinion though.


i know if u train for OLYMPIC lifts you cant train biceps.but if the guy is training for looks, health or sports he should train biceps. so what i was saying is if he does need to train bicep then he NEEDS to curl.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, you're agreeing with me by saying that those who train the olympic lifts wouldn't work the biceps.
> 
> I train for strength and I have no reason to curl. Back work is enough for me because I really don't care how I look, and my biceps are strong enough for my uses of them. As far as I see, there's no reason TO do curls. That's just my opinion though.


i know if u train for OLYMPIC lifts you cant train biceps.but if the guy is training for looks, health or sports he should train biceps. so what i was saying is if he does need to train bicep then he NEEDS to curl. not only curl but curl properly and with full range of motion.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> i know if u train for OLYMPIC lifts you cant train biceps.but if the guy is training for looks, health or sports he should train biceps. so what i was saying is if he does need to train bicep then he NEEDS to curl. not only curl but curl properly and with full range of motion.


I hope you don't take this the wrong way: Is English your second langauge?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I hope you don't take this the wrong way: Is English your second langauge?


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 17, 2005)

yes it is my second language.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I hope you don't take this the wrong way: Is English your second langauge?


 ouch...salty


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> Arnold described the pump after a concentration curl like that of cumin inside a female



You've never spunked inside a chick is my guess. 

And btw, who quotes themselves in their own signature...?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> yes it is my second language.


  That's good to know.

    A few tips:




Capitalize the letter 'I' when used by itself.
Capitalize the first letter of every sentence (unless it's a name).
Don't use shortcuts. Such as using 'u' instead of 'you'. That sort of crap is Internet shorthand for 'I have a learning disability.'
Get to know and love the comma.
Lastly, you may refer to me as _The Grammar Nazi_.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's good to know.
> 
> A few tips:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


  Which would be what I wrote in my bulleted list.  

 Your skills of deduction amaze all.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

This one is better:


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's good to know.
> 
> A few tips:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2005)

There's something funny about a bunch of Nazis using Oxford dictionaries.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> i know if u train for OLYMPIC lifts you cant train biceps.but if the guy is training for looks, health or sports he should train biceps. so what i was saying is if he does need to train bicep then he NEEDS to curl. not only curl but curl properly and with full range of motion.



Haha.  You are so far off base.  The only reason it would ever be beneficial to train your biceps with isolation exercises would be for bodybuilding.  Those interested in strength, health, or sports would pretty much be wasting their time by doing bicep curls.  That is, unless the sport they are involved in has some type of specific movement that mimics a curl.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha. You are so far off base. The only reason it would ever be beneficial to train your biceps with isolation exercises would be for bodybuilding. Those interested in strength, health, or sports would pretty much be wasting their time by doing bicep curls. That is, unless the sport they are involved in has some type of specific movement that mimics a curl.


Thank you.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha. You are so far off base. The only reason it would ever be beneficial to train your biceps with isolation exercises would be for bodybuilding. Those interested in strength, health, or sports would pretty much be wasting their time by doing bicep curls. That is, unless the sport they are involved in has some type of specific movement that mimics a curl.





			
				Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Thank you.


have you ever wrestled? have you ever boxed? have you ever played football? I have and for those three sports you need the extra edge over your enemy. stop trying to work your way around curling. theres nothing wrong about curling correctly and isolating your biceps. Its almost as to say... "oh I dont need to squat I use my legs everyday when I walk/run." TRAIN YOUR WEAKEST/SMALLEST MUSCLE AS IF ITS YOUR BIGGEST/STRONGEST.
if you could give me one valid reason why someone not traing for olympic lifts shouldint train there bicep/brachialis then you have a point.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

You don't need strong biceps to box really. You are extending your arm.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 18, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> have you ever wrestled? have you ever boxed? have you ever played football? I have and for those three sports you need the extra edge over your enemy. stop trying to work your way around curling. theres nothing wrong about curling correctly and isolating your biceps. Its almost as to say... "oh I dont need to squat I use my legs everyday when I walk/run." TRAIN YOUR WEAKEST/SMALLEST MUSCLE AS IF ITS YOUR BIGGEST/STRONGEST.
> if you could give me one valid reason why someone not traing for olympic lifts shouldint train there bicep/brachialis then you have a point.


 I have played football. I have wrestled. If given the choice between having strong legs and a strong back or strong biceps, I would laugh at whoever presented the choice to me, perhaps slap him, and then choose legs and back. After all, it's not like you're going to curl your opponent and pause to say "Hey, look at these guns!" On a more realistic note, however, one with strong legs and a strong back can get out of wrestling holds much easier and much more easily block, tackle and escape opponents in football.

 Those are sports in which you need a strength edge where it matters - the legs and back are much more valuable than the biceps in pretty much anything I can think of.

 I never said there was something wrong with curling, just that it certainly isn't necessary.

 Have you ever participated in a powerlifting or strongman competition? Have you ever seen either one? Go find out what those are all about and then come tell me that only olympic lifters don't need to train their biceps.


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 18, 2005)

you guys are sooo funny. ive never said i would rather have big biceps than strong legs or back. I said give me a valid reason why someone in a sport like, boxing, football or wrestling shouldint train his/her biceps. I see no reason why someone should neglect to train biceps... its just dumb. train your weakest muscle, in your case your bicep the same way you train your strongest muscle like your back or legs.



			
				ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You don't need strong biceps to box really. You are extending your arm.


obviously you know zero about boxing. you dont just stand in a ring and throw jabs for 12 rounds.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> obviously you know zero about boxing. you dont just stand in a ring and throw jabs for 12 rounds.


 What do you use them for?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 18, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> you guys are sooo funny. ive never said i would rather have big biceps than strong legs or back. I said give me a valid reason why someone in a sport like, boxing, football or wrestling shouldint train his/her biceps. I see no reason why someone should neglect to train biceps... its just dumb. train your weakest muscle, in your case your bicep the same way you train your strongest muscle like your back or legs.
> 
> 
> obviously you know zero about boxing. you dont just stand in a ring and throw jabs for 12 rounds.


 Why not train biceps? It's, quite frankly, a waste of time. If I don't need to train something, I'm not going to. It's that simple. I gave you reasons not to train them, now give me a real reason TO train them.

 You're completely wrong about boxing. Strong biceps aren't going to make for a strong punch. Most of the power comes from the legs and is transferred through the core. The biceps are not involved in extending the arms, but can be useful in quickly bringing the arms back. Actually, if you could stand in a ring and throw jabs for twelve rounds, you'd probably beat most other people.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

who cares what your max bicep curl is?  it is not a good judge of overal strength.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Oct 18, 2005)

put it this way...

if you wanted to increase your vertical jump you'd hopefully train your quads and hams and not focus on your calves

if you want to be strong in your upper body for football/wrestling/powerlifting/boxing you should focus on training your upper/lower back/ and chest/shoulders/triceps...all muscles directly involved

isolation = structural or aesthetics...LOOKS=bodybuilding
compound = functionals/usable STRENGTH=sports/life/banging in mid air

put it to you like this...my arms are at least an inch smaller (17 to now 16) from not doing direct bicep work.. but from having a stronger dead/bent over row i can curl 65lb dumbells for 6 reps each arm after my workouts with pretty decent form...oh yeah i weigh between 175-180lbs at 5'11" not saying im that great but i was curling 50-55lbs for less reps when i isolated...

functional vs. structural..

strength vs. looks

powerlifters vs. bodybuilders

or you can have both, understand both and STFU 













p.s. ronnie coleman deadlifts 800lbs/squats 800lbs and he's mr olympia now 8 TIMES


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

You had 17 inch arms at 5'11 175? I would be like 2 inches or more under that lol.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Oct 18, 2005)

lolol i was 190 when my arms were a lil over 17...they are 16.5" now and i'm 175-180 at 5'11"...they'll get bigger as soon as i get better, get my diet in check and start lifting heavy again...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> have you ever wrestled? have you ever boxed? have you ever played football? I have and for those three sports you need the extra edge over your enemy. stop trying to work your way around curling. theres nothing wrong about curling correctly and isolating your biceps.



I have wrestled, played football, and played soccer.  The point is that very few isolation movements should be used in sports training.  Your body moves/works as a unit and you should be performing exercises where your body works as a unit.  Furthermore, you need your exercises to exhibit the ability to transmute properly into sport specific skills.  In the vast majority of sports, there is pretty much no movement that resembles a bicep curl or would benefit greatly from the involvement of bicep curls in a training routine.  I'm not saying there are zero skills that can benefit from bicep curls, but the overwhelming majority are totally unrelated.

I never said there was anything wrong with isolation of your biceips.  I said it was generally a waste of time for sports, general health, and strength.  If you enjoy it, or you are going for looks, then go ahead.




> Its almost as to say... "oh I dont need to squat I use my legs everyday when I walk/run." TRAIN YOUR WEAKEST/SMALLEST MUSCLE AS IF ITS YOUR BIGGEST/STRONGEST.



That is a totally unrelated comment.  When did I ever say you don't need to isolate your biceps because you use them all the time?  I said curling is a waste of time for just about anything except for bodybuilding purposes.




> if you could give me one valid reason why someone not traing for olympic lifts shouldint train there bicep/brachialis then you have a point.



Because they could spend their time performing some other activity that would result in better performance for whatever skill or attribute of fitness they are trying to enhance.


----------

